# Middle names for our fluffs?



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok...so a friend has been teasing me about the fact that I have middle names for my two fluffs. She thinks it a bit 
unusual. I think that it's more common, just not that well known. So come on my SM family...don't let me down on
this one. Who has middle names for their fluffs and what are they? I can't be that odd...can I?  

the "I'm totally deserving of a middle name" Zoe Ann and
the "Mommy only uses my middle name when I'm naughty" Jett Blue.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

You're not alone, my babies also have middle names, Ellie is better known as Ellie Mae and that is what we call her most of the time and when we go to see Grandpa he calls her Ellie Mae Clampet lol and Angelo's middle name is Rae. Angelo's middle name doesn't get used as much though as he is a pretty good boy.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

well:

Atticus Henry
Lord Rugby (so he really goes by his middle name - there was an actual Lord Rugby way back when)

my schz. was Libby Anne


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy:

I hope you are great.

Guzzi's middle name was Goo.

Bacchus' middle name is Boo.

Bellona's middle name is Bibi, which is what we always call her by.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I was breeding the Lhasas, it seems that all the ones I kept had the same middle name "darn it". For example, Gambler was Gambler "darn it" stop barking. Shorty was Shorty "darn it" be still and on and on. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Seriously -- Lacie has only got a middle initial -- Lacie J. I think that ended up because when I got her I was watching The Apprentice and there were a number of Lacies on the show and one was called Lacie J. and it just stuck.

Tilly doesn't have an actual middle name but is fondly referred to as Tilly Twit most of the time.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

both my kidz middle names are trouble.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

You're not alone... Harry's full name is Harrison Martin and Teddy's name is Theodore Winston...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie's middle name is Marie. I've taken to calling her Marie almost as much as I call her Bonnie!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Sampson = Sampson "Moonstar"

Maggie = Magdalene "Adara", is the greek goddess of Love and Beauty

Lizzie = Elizabeth "Madison"


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> both my kidz middle names are trouble.[/B]



Mine too :HistericalSmiley: 

Well, I guess Billy's first name is actually Little, his middle name is Blind,
and his last name is Billy :smrofl: 

Joe shortened it to LBB a few years ago ~ LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda Josephine ( middle name after my moms name)


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Well, I guess Billy's first name is actually Little, his middle name is Blind,
> and his last name is Billy :smrofl:
> 
> Joe shortened it to LBB a few years ago ~ LOL[/B]



haha, one of my most proud moments in life is naming LBB, he has been a close friend since :thumbsup: me and LBB will meet soon :chili:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mia is Princess Mia Pia and Cody is Lil Cody Odie. So Pia and Odie......eeeeekkkkkk!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Tchelsi Ann 
& 
Tatumn Alexander! 
:rockon: 
Tchelsi is "Tchelsi Ann" because of my mom, I think. My mom's middle name is Ann, and she has given the middle name of "Ann" to every female pet she has ever been owned by. So Tchelsi's middle name is a nod to my mama. She was so thrilled and honored when we first told her. Tater Tot was originally going to be named Connor, but once he was here Cherie seemed convinced he should be "Tatumn". I agreed. I gave him his middle name - I thought it sounded handsome, like him! But he's called "Tater Tot" MUCH more than we refer to him as "Tatumn Alexander"!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=555391
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, even the neighbors call him LBB now. So does my family. 

Many people don't even know him by Billy. If I say, "Billy", they say, "Who's that, 
you still have LBB and Henry don't you?" :HistericalSmiley: 

LBB loves his name. He thinks he's "Joe" cool. B) 

When you meet, he plans on sharing a Pupperoni with you. :chili: :chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

> Ok...so a friend has been teasing me about the fact that I have middle names for my two fluffs. She thinks it a bit
> unusual. I think that it's more common, just not that well known. So come on my SM family...don't let me down on
> this one. Who has middle names for their fluffs and what are they? I can't be that odd...can I?
> 
> ...



My husbands sister is named Zoe Ann  
I didn't name Zoey after her but I think she maybe thinks I did. I just loved the name Zoey and I thought Zoey acted like a Zoey. Besides all that it was the only name my husband and I agreed on.
My girls really only have one name officially but we call Zoey "Zoey Girl" and Tess "Tessie Wessie"


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci Carol...I wanted her to have my mom's initials....M.C.S


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie is Josephine Olivia. Many people have given me a hard time about giving her a middle name and I always reply "How else will she know when she's in trouble!"

Josie says: Yup, I usually hear my middle name when I'm munching on something I shouldn't, like a clothes pin.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Angel has a middle name, but it really isn't a fitting name for a princess. Hubby gave her the name when I was giving her her first bath. Angel Squirrel. It just stuck from that point on.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Angel has a middle name, but it really isn't a fitting name for a princess. Hubby gave her the name when I was giving her her first bath. Angel Squirrel. It just stuck from that point on.[/B]



I think that is a great name!! Very original. :thumbsup:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley = Harley Parker, but my mum often calls him Harley Parley

Dakota = Dakota Jane - despite the fact she is over 18 months old, the 'Jane' was only ever meant to be temporary until I thought of something else more fitting to go with the name Dakota ..... I'm still thinking about it! (not that there is anything wrong with the name Jane!)


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

All of my furbabies have middle names. My husband and i picked out the first names and my son picked the middle names.

Chloe Amelia
Chelsea Ireland
Riley Lucas
Molly Elizabeth
Gus came with his name, we adopted him from Eglin Pet Welfare a no kill shelter on base. Since he's a big orange tabby his middle name is Morris.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

You know how show dogs have those fancy names?....So - even though they are not show dogs - I thought it only fitting to give them "official names"...

The street I live on is Empire Road so......."Bentley, Emperor of Empire Road" 
The county I live in is Jefferson so...... ....."Brighton, Jester of Jefferson"

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo's middle name is "Of New York" :biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie's "official name is "Kalika Belle"... From a list of names on the Internet I found Kalika and it said the meaning was "Greek: Rosebud". Since my first Malt was Rosebud and she had recently gone to the Bridge I name her Kalika. I meant to spell Kallie as Kali but somehow it got to be Kallie!! I'm not sure where Belle came from. I think it was that I originally was going to name her Lily Belle and the Belle just went along with the new name.

Catcher's is Catcher Block. That is for the male lead in the movie "Down With Love" ... his name was Catcher Block and was described as "a ladies' man, man's man, man about town"! That's my little man!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=555348
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one of the nicknames I have for Zoe too! "Zoe Girl".


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> All of my furbabies have middle names. My husband and i picked out the first names and my son picked the middle names.
> 
> Chloe Amelia
> Chelsea Ireland
> ...


Wow! Your son did an awesome job picking out middle names!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella Tiffany, but is more often called Bella Boo. We used it once and it stuck.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby's middle name is Doo :biggrin: 
Koko's dad is Kokopeli so we called him Koko Louis, don't ask why but it just sounded good at the time :biggrin: 
My big Rottie was named Rueben James, probably because I was a Kenny Rogers fan way back then.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Madison's unofficial middle name is "Nootsie" = Jim always calls her "Madiso-Nootsie"

She doesn't have an official one - YET! But she will. I agree, without a middle name, how would she know she was in trouble!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Deuce is really Deucey Bug & Jeter is Little Derek Jeter :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax's official name is Mr Ajax L Bear. He is called Jaxle Bear a lot. Or just bear.

Not sure why, but that's what we call him  And he rarely is called Ajax, but that's his name 

My lab was Sarah Lynn. Mostly because my middle name is Lynn and I always said everyone's middle name is Lynn


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Kallie Ann
Brandy Ann
Toby Alan


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BACI WELLS


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Mine all have middle names , Henry's is the most used - 
Henry James
Charlotte Bronte
Theodore Lawrence
Arabella Georgette
Jasper Elliot
Sophie Rose
I love middle names  . Sarah


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie Muffin, I wanted a cutesy middle name for Maggie. :biggrin:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki Grace!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I sometimes call Cosy - Cosette Fantine Pontmercy..lol after the characters
in Les Miserables. She looks at me as if I was an alien when I call her that.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you all for sharing what your little one's middle names are. I think there are more of us "odd balls" then not!  I'm wondering if the person who was teasing me so much will come forward and admit that more
people then she suspected have given their fluffs middle names?  :smtease:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie Bunker .......ummmm, I guess that's not really a middle name.... :brownbag: but that what the husband calls him.

Abbey Rose, on her AKC registration it says : Abbey Rose Buttons and Bows (very fitting)

Tink -.....how about Tinky Winky, LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

On a slightly related note.... 

Last night, for some on reason, I decided to see what Josie would do if I called her "Marvin" all night. Yeah, she didn't respond at all. Even though I'd get all excited and call "Come here Marvin!" She'd just look at me until I called her Josie.

Josie says: I do NOT look like a Marvin, thankyouverymuch!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> On a slightly related note....
> 
> Last night, for some on reason, I decided to see what Josie would do if I called her "Marvin" all night. Yeah, she didn't respond at all. Even though I'd get all excited and call "Come here Marvin!" She'd just look at me until I called her Josie.
> 
> Josie says: I do NOT look like a Marvin, thankyouverymuch![/B]


LOL...mine have already looked up at me out of a sleep or in the middle of something when I just say their name in a conversation. They really do understand some words. (And their names have nothing to do with 'how' I say them, since I was talking to someone else and mentioned their name in the conversation.) Hmmmm....I feel another thread coming on.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentleys official name is Mr. Bentley James. James is my stepsons middle name. He picked it out! But he is more commonly called Bentley-Boo-Boo, Boogalicious, or Bennybear.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

All of mine have middle names, nick names, wub names, in trouble names all types of names.

Benny Jett.....aka, benjamon

Cassie andra....aka mama cas 

Princess Pinki Lee..... aka,"P'

Sir baby Huey......aka, who

Will Lee .......aka, Woo


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

and of course...Skylar Sue....


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

Gigi is Princess Gigi Renea.


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

Sophie is Sophie Christine. I named her after my daughter's middle name. 
My daughter named her little girl after me, Katelyn Sherry, so I thought 
Christine would be a pretty middle name for Sophie. AND yes, she does 
get called SOPHIE CHRISTINE when she's in trouble, just like our parents 
did with us. )

Sherry


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Gracie is really Amazing Grace. Maggie, my daughter, started calling her Gracie Lynn which is what she usually gets called when she is getting into something she shouldn't. She hears the Amazing Grace when she is being told how special she is to us and how much we love her. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Glad to know that I"m not the only one who gives my pups middle names!

Bijou, my first malt was Bijou Benny...which is why I gave Benny his name to honor my first and beloved Bijou.

So now I have Benjamin Angelo and Emma (Sweet Dreams) Angelica. 

Ben and Emma's middle names were given due to my LOVE of angels! And Joyce Watkins gave Emma her first name which was Marcris Sweet Dreams


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I get teased quite often for giving my pups middle names as well. I have Darla Grace and Dakota Lee. I usually only use the middle names when they are doing something they should not be.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I've always referred to my dogs as "bears", as in "Bears, get in the house" or "Bears, it's time to eat." Guess that came from having a Boykin Spaniel who was brown and curley. Anyway, as a result, Tanner is Tanner Bear.


----------

